# Antonius Walaeus



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 13, 2007)

Antonius Walaeus, Dutch Calvinist (October 3, 1579 - July 9, 1639) was a delegate to the Synod of Dordt (Counter-Remonstrant), contributor to the Dutch _Statenvertaling_, helped to encourage missions to the East Indies, served as a professor of the University of Leiden, and co-authored the _Synopsis Purioris Theologiae_ with Andre Rivet, John Polyander and Antonius Thysius.


----------

